# Southern Utah Fly Fishing



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I posted a similar post in the general forum, but I was just trying to get some ideas of where to fish this weekend around the St. George area. I'm from Bountiful and am clueless when it comes to South-Western Utah. Any ideas and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It may not be what you are looking for but I love to fly fish the Community Ponds in Saint George.
Plenty of action for smaller trout and an occasional LMB.
Small nymphs fished deep work great.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the suggestion. I'm for sure not against community ponds.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Razor ridge pond is one of my favorite down there!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished Razer Ridge once.
It's small and has a lot of vegetation and cover along the banks.
That makes things tight for a fly rod.
It is a nice little pond though.

I like Skyline because it's over 20' deep.
This keeps the trout active even in hot weather. At least till about May.
If you fish there, try small leach patterns in olive, brown or purple.
Fish it deep. Like 12' or deeper.
Use an indicator to detect light bites, or strip the fly.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the tips. Anyone know much about Baker res. and the stream that flows in/out of it? I saw the report a while back, but am not sure if it's worth the trip. I'll for sure stop by some of these ponds. Thanks guys!


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the Towa ponds. Small planters, but a lot of surface action in the evenings.


----------

